# Simply Rustic Farm- Hershey's triplets



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so excited about these babies. I got my first girls and these are the first to carry my herd name. Hershey is a great mom. This is her second freshening, second set of triplets. Ok here they are:

Boy:Simply Rustic Titanium (Titan)

Girl: Simply Rustic Chocolate Pearl

Girl: Simply Rustic Ruby Red Chocolate


I will be retaining Pearl unless my doe that kids in May gives me a nice girl.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What beautiful babies, congratulations!!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww! Love those flashy spots! Very cute in deed -- congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well they are just beautiful!! Congratulations.. I love the spots too.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you! Everybody is doing good today. This birth was so different from my last one. She kidded standing up. No discharge but I thought she was in labor. She started on Thursday. I spent most of the night in the dairy (heated) to be by her. Friday morning she just walked around and ate. All the sudden she squatted and push out her plug, water and all the mucous. I called my neighbor because she was going to help, ran to get my kidding kit and there were hoofs out when I got back. First baby came out good. The second was smaller and came out in one push, in fact I didn't catch her. The third was the biggest, so she had to push a couple of times with her. I was convinced there was a 4th because I could feel something in her still, but it was the afterbirth. Once that passed there was nothing. She now looks like I starved her. 

Spots and moonspots were a bonus. They are hard to see in the pictures but there are alot. Mama has 3 moonspots and that is it so I didn't expect much. Her doeling last year had alot but the sire was heavily spotted. 

Glad to have one more successful kidding behind me. I will be glad when I know the next one is successful, she is a FF and carrying either twins or a single.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Cute, Cute babies. Congrats :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What adorable and gorgeous little "long ears" !  
Congratulations on your first "herd name" babies! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! They're adorable!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

really pretty, congratulations


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh my! Congrats! :leap: They are beautiful kids!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I put a weight tape on them today. Pearl is 7lbs, Titan is 8lbs and Ruby is a whooping 11lbs. 26lbs of babies, no wonder Hershey didnt want to move around too much towards the end.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable....congrats... :thumb:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

The babies had their first outting today. The other does did okay but Hershey's doe from last years kidding didn't like them at all. We are going to have to do alot more supervised visits. I also got them disbudded yesterday. Everybody bounced back pretty quickly, I just hate having it done. They are all so sweet. I am waiting for my test results and then I will be listing them up for sale. I am really hoping to sell Titan as a buck, his coloring, spots and moonspspots are really nice.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute babies  Grats :thumbup:


----------

